
New GTK Website Design Goes Live to Help Boost Linux App Development - m4rsm4n
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/gtk-website-redesign
======
hactually
Would love to see a Linux toolkit implement a flux pattern style. Building
apps in Vue compared to GTK is so radically different - it's a shame no
toolkit has kept pace

